# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans entdecken Starbucks-Becher und rasten aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans entdecken Starbucks-Becher und rasten aus*

						In der zuletzt ausgestrahlten vierten Episode der achten und letzten Staffel von Game of Thrones hat sich ein peinlicher Fehler in Form eines Starbucks-Bechers eingeschlichen, der in einer Szene vergessen wurde. Die Fan-Gemeinde auf Twitter reagierte erwartungsgemäß und war nicht mehr zu halten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Fans entdecken Starbucks-Becher und rasten aus*


----------



## Maverick3k (7. Mai 2019)

"Peinlicher Fehler", wenn man "Fauxpax" mit x schreibt... oder "Festmal".


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (7. Mai 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> "Peinlicher Fehler", wenn man "Fauxpax" mit x schreibt... oder "Festmal".


In der Tat peinlich. Korrigiert, danke. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Amigo (7. Mai 2019)

SCHLÄÄÄCHT  Jetzt guck ich die Serie erst Recht nicht...


----------



## Maverick3k (7. Mai 2019)

Was ist eigentlich daran so schlimm? Kann schon mal vorkommen. Es ist zwar peinlich, weil die Mitarbeiter unachtsam sind, aber bei Filmen wie Troja (glaub iche) ist doch sogar ein Flugzeug zu sehen.


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Zufall war. Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen, dass Ding in der Postproduktion zu entfernen und es wäre ziemlich seltsam, wenn der Becher vor der Ausstrahlung niemanden aufgefallen wäre. Davon ab, ist es die letzte Staffel. Wann wenn nicht jetzt, sollte man sich so eine Aktion erlauben?

Aber so oder so: Starbucks wird es freuen.


----------



## Cobar (7. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Zufall war. Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen, dass Ding in der Postproduktion zu entfernen und es wäre ziemlich seltsam, wenn der Becher vor der Ausstrahlung niemanden aufgefallen wäre. Davon ab, ist es die letzte Staffel. Wann wenn nicht jetzt, sollte man sich so eine Aktion erlauben?
> 
> Aber so oder so: Starbucks wird es freuen.


und könnte sie viel Geld gekostet haben, dass das "irgendwie übersehen" wurde


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich daran so schlimm? Kann schon mal vorkommen. Es ist zwar peinlich, weil die Mitarbeiter unachtsam sind, aber bei Filmen wie Troja (glaub iche) ist doch sogar ein Flugzeug zu sehen.



Das war bei Gladiator. Sehr lustig gewesen.


----------



## Captain-S (7. Mai 2019)

Unglaublich was da in den Medien wieder für eine Welle gemacht wird.
Wahrscheinlich ist es doch nur ein genialer Werbegag, auch wenn es HBO nicht zugibt.
Jedenfalls ist Starbucks jetzt groß im Gespräch, besser gehts nicht.
Nicht wundern wenn es bei ihnen demnächst GoT Kaffebecher gibt.


----------



## Bevier (7. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Zufall war. Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen, dass Ding in der Postproduktion zu entfernen und es wäre ziemlich seltsam, wenn der Becher vor der Ausstrahlung niemanden aufgefallen wäre. Davon ab, ist es die letzte Staffel. Wann wenn nicht jetzt, sollte man sich so eine Aktion erlauben?
> 
> Aber so oder so: Starbucks wird es freuen.



Hab mir auch gedacht, das war eine dumm (nicht ungeschickt) plazierte Werbung, mehr nicht. Jetzt warte ich darauf, dass dann in Folge 5 ein geschwungenes, großes, gelbes M im Hintergrund auftaucht oder eine "übersehene" Coca-Cola-Flasche. Hatten wir ja auch schon in irgendeinem Fim über Ritter, wo einer eine rote Dose hat liegen lassen...

Produkt-Placement at it´s best!


----------



## sinchilla (7. Mai 2019)

> . Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen, dass Ding in der Postproduktion zu entfernen und es wäre ziemlich seltsam, wenn der Becher vor der Ausstrahlung niemanden aufgefallen wäre


 Ich denke eher, das der entsprechende verantwortliche Mitarbeiter diesen in der Postproduktion integriert hat und von einer nicht näher genannten Firma, aus dem Bereich koffeinhaltiger Genussmittel, eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung erhalten hat, welche das gesamte Gehalt, welches er in den vorherigen Staffeln  bekommen hat, marginal übersteigt...


----------



## Lexx (7. Mai 2019)

Er war noch warm...

Aber ned das grindige Starbucks-G'schloder,
sondern der... Fan-Ausraster.


----------



## Maverick3k (7. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war bei Gladiator. Sehr lustig gewesen.



War auch bei Troja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Mai 2019)

Wenn das nicht ein (un)beabsichtigte Schleichwerbung war?


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2019)

Das Problem bei dieser Episode war dann aber doch ein gänzlich anderes: Beschissenes Writing


Maverick3k schrieb:


> War auch bei Troja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja mei, dafür gibts eigene Websites: Movie mistakes - goofs, bloopers, pictures, quotes and trivia from thousands of movies


----------



## T-MAXX (8. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne keine Serie oder Film die ich persönlich kenne wo sich kein Fehler befindet. Klar ist es meist lustig wenn es entdeckt wird.
Es gibt immer Fehler, daher finde ich diesen Hype übertrieben.
Entweder werden Gegenstände heimlich ausgetauscht oder das Haar bei den Schauspielern sitzt nicht perfekt.


----------



## pitbull3090 (8. Mai 2019)

Wie alle immer gleich denken da ist sofort Schleichwerbung am Start. Fehler passieren und sei es nur ein dummer Kaffeebecher. In manchen Filmen wechseln Schauspieler innerhalb von einem Schnitt die komplette Kleidung oder die komplette Körperhaltung obwohl die Szene immer noch die gleiche ist. Diese folge hatte einen ganz anderen Fehler als nur diesen Kaffeebecher. Safe hätten 95% der Leute den gar nicht für vollgenommen, wenn das Internet den Fehler nicht so verbreitet hätte. Und es war nicht mal ein Starbucksbecher. Nur die Fans haben anscheinend Starbuckswerbung daraus gemacht^^

Aber was hat das alles jetzt mit PCGH eigentlich zu tun?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Mai 2019)

Ich war noch nie bei Starbucks. Sollte ich dort nun hin?


----------



## camellion (8. Mai 2019)

So ein Mist jetzt können die Ultra Fans und Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht mehr behaupten, dass GoT die durch ein Wurmloch aufgenommene Vergangenheit oder vielleicht auch Zukunft der Erde zeigt.  Stattdessen müssen Sie leider einsehen, dass GoT nur eine nachgestellte Posse der Neuzeit ist, um die Probleme der Menschheit von heute ad absurdum zu führen, durch den Vergleich zur fiktiven Mittelalter-Adels-Rangelei, um die Frage, wer hat den Längsten und wer muss heute Abend zur Strafe im Kerker den Fußboden schrubben. Und dass alles nur damit die Leute am 26.05. vergessen zur Europawahl zu gehen. 

In diesem Sinne: who cares?


----------



## Rollora (8. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie bei Starbucks. Sollte ich dort nun hin?



nein. seit es den Chocolate loving truffle cake dort nicht mehr gibt, hat man absolut nix versäumt,  wenn man nicht hingeht


----------



## Das_DinG (8. Mai 2019)

Hat sich denn inzwischen auch jemand vom FBI oder von der NSA zu dem Becher geäußert???

Ich meine, ,....... das ist ein Kaffeebecher...


----------



## Cosmas (8. Mai 2019)

Schnarchalarm!

Mal ehrlich, wen juckts?

Das Ding war nur sehr kurz zu sehen und is daher nen netter kleiner Patzer, der immermal iwo vorkommt und die Leute eben auch ein wenig menschlicher macht.


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> das ist ein Kaffeebecher...


Ja, aber vielleicht haben Putin, Trump oder Xi Jinping den Spionagebecher dort stehen lassen.


----------



## stoic-x (8. Mai 2019)

Wie die Leute auf Twitter sich drauf stürzen... Manchmal lassen mich die „sozialen Medien“ an der Menschheit zweifeln.


----------



## Das_DinG (8. Mai 2019)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Wie die Leute auf Twitter sich drauf stürzen... Manchmal lassen mich die „sozialen Medien“ an der Menschheit zweifeln.



Mich lassen die Menschen an sich, an der "Menschheit" zweifeln...


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

Ist doch nichts neues. Ähnliche Filmfehler gibt es schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder.


----------



## Karotte81 (8. Mai 2019)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Wie die Leute auf Twitter sich drauf stürzen... Manchmal lassen mich die „sozialen Medien“ an der Menschheit zweifeln.



Und wie furchtbar witzig sie doch alle sind, dass nun jeden Tag hunderte Artikel über diese interessanten Menschen und ihre geistreichen Äußerungen zu iwelchen Themen erscheinen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, das mit dem Kaffeebecher ist ne News. Was diese Twitterer da ablassen, DAS interessiert wirklich keine Sau(außer die auf Twitter und die Medien).


----------



## MySound (9. Mai 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> Mich lassen die Menschen an sich, an der "Menschheit" zweifeln...



Aber die sozialen Medien als Präsentationsplattform für geistigen Dünnpfiff sind halt schon sehr beliebt


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Mai 2019)

DAS ist wirklich eine Tragödie...
Wir sollten das Volk darüber entscheiden lassen, welche Strafe den Schuldigen ereilen möge.


----------

